
Learn Vim Progressively - Perados
http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Learn-Vim-Progressively/
======
zump
My problem with vim is that I keep pressing 'ESC' almost automatically to get
out of insert mode. How to fix?!

~~~
rodrimc
Can't tell whether this is a joke or I just didn't understand the question.

=]

~~~
zump
I press it even though I'm out of insert mode.

~~~
phillipwills
Shouldn't have any effect... Long time vim user... I still do it all the time.
Especially when returning to the terminal from another app.

I also mapped jj and kk (and other direction combos) to esc for when I forget
to hit escape...

